# Scary....What is It



## otto (Sep 21, 2019)

With Halloween  coming, I though this might be of interest. My brother and I dug this up while digging for bottles about 40 years ago. Creepy face on one side and a heart on the other. We sent pics to the different museums and Historical Societies  in our area. We even sent it to the National Museum of the American Indian in Washington DC. to see if it was of Lenni Lenape  Origin.  No Luck . No one has a clue as to what it was or its purpose.  It's made of fired clay ,and I now think it might be folk art some local  brick worker made in the late 1800's .Kreisher  Brickworks  ,on Staten Island,  was not far from where we found this. It's Just Weird.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 22, 2019)

That is awesome!!!!


----------

